# The Secretary - by SkinnyToChubby (~BBW, Domination, ~SWG )



## SkinnyToChubby (Dec 21, 2011)

_~BBW, Domination, ~SWG _- a shy and skinny employee gives in to the smacking fetish of her FA boss

[Author's note: Here's a relatively short one that has, for those who recognize it, a fairly blatant cinematic inspiration. It's from my archive of stories that I wrote at least 5-10 years ago and never posted anywhere. ]

*The Secretary
by SkinnyToChubby *​
Stephanie opened the Times, looking for a job opening. She had just graduated from college and she needed a job so that she could finally move out on her own. Parsing through the listings, she didn’t really know what she was looking for. The thought of having to interview for any job sounded nothing short of terrifying to her. Stephanie had always been a shy girl; the one in the back of the classroom who never raised her hand and barely spoke. 

_“Secretary!”_ she thought to herself, _“I can do that.”_

The job listing said, “Secretary needed, no prior experience necessary, must be a good typist and able to answer phone.” 

Stephanie figured that she could do that; she had always been a good typist and she was never too shy on the phone—she was comfortable as long as she couldn’t be seen. With her slight, willowy figure, Stephanie had never been comfortable with her body, and was always very quiet in person. 

Picking up the phone, Stephanie dialed the number on the job listing. 

“Hello?” an annoyed-sounding man’s voice answered.

“Hi, I saw the ad in the paper…”

“Huh?”

“For the secretary—the job listing.”

“Oh yes, that…” the voice trailed off. 

“Can you be here tomorrow morning at 8:55 sharp?” he asked?

“Yes sir, I can.”

“Well then, I’ll see you tomorrow morning, Miss—“

“—Green.”

“Very well then, see you tomorrow,” and with that he hung up.

Stephanie was exhilarated (her first job!), but she was also terrified. She went to bed that night with knots in her stomach, sick with anticipation.

*********

The next morning, Stephanie woke up, looked at her alarm clock, and realized that she had set the alarm for 7:30PM instead of AM. It was 8:45AM and work was a ten minute drive away. 

“Yikes, I can’t go to work in my pajamas,” she exclaimed.

Stephanie ran to her closet. She had no idea what she was going to wear. 

_“What does a secretary wear?”_ she thought. She looked for something business-like. After a bit of searching, Stephanie came across a suit that an older cousin had given to her a few years ago, but which she had never even tried on. She had never had occasion to need a suit. It was a jacket and a skirt that came up to a little bit above the knees, and there was a white blouse as well. 

She quickly got herself into the outfit, but it looked a little silly on her. Stephanie was very skinny, and the suit was quite baggy and awkward on her, but there was nothing she could do but throw on her high heels and run out the door. 

Stephanie arrived at the door of the lawyer’s office at exactly 9AM. She walked up the brick pathway to the office, past the sign that read, “John Cromwell, P.C. &#8211; Legal Offices”. As she was about to open the door, it swung open, and Mr. Cromwell appeared. 

“You’re late” he said tersely, and she followed him inside.

The office’s reception area was tastefully decorated with a nice balance of classic and modern motifs. 

“Miss Green,” the lawyer reached out his hand. Stephanie extended hers, and they shook hands. 

He introduced himself, “John Cromwell, a pleasure to meet you. I think I should first be clear, however, that I expect precise punctuality out of my employees, and nothing less.” 

Stephanie nodded her head, and looked around the office for a moment. 

“I understand sir,” she replied, “it won’t happen again.” 

She thought for a moment, wondering how many employees he had. 

“I suppose I should correct myself, actually,” Mr. Cromwell added, appearing to read Stephanie’s mind, “ &#8211; I expect punctuality out of my employee, since you currently are my only employee. That is, if you want the job. Do you want the job, Miss Green?” 

“Yes sir, yes I do,” she replied shyly. 

“Good then, let me show you around the office.” And with that Mr. Cromwell proceeded to point out the pertinent parts of the office, the office equipment such as the fax and copier, and the typewriter. 

As he walked, he explained, “I expect you to be here every morning at 8:55 sharp. I like my coffee at that time—cream, no sugar. You should leave it on my desk in my office. Your responsibilities will include answering the phone, typing documents for me on the typewriter, and greeting clients when they come in. Can you fulfill these responsibilities?” 

“Yes sir,” came the response. “Good then, you can get started immediately.” 

He directed her to her desk, where she sat down, facing the front entrance. 

As he started to walk away, Mr. Cromwell stopped and turned around to face Stephanie once more. “Oh, and Miss Green, I expect you make an effort to do something about your appearance next time you come in this office.” 

And with that, Mr. Cromwell walked into his office and closed the door behind himself.

“Appearance?” Stephanie thought to herself. “What’s that supposed to mean?” 

She looked at herself at the large mirrors on the wall of the reception room. 

“I need to get a new suit, or get this tailored or something, this one is way too big,” she thought. It was especially bunched up with excess fabric around her hips and chest. She promised herself that she would go shopping after work. 

A few hours later, after having answered the phone a few times, Mr. Cromwell came out of his office holding a yellow legal pad. 

“I need this letter typed up, with two copies. Here are the addresses, please type up the envelopes as well. I need this promptly.” 

Stephanie nodded and took the pad of paper from her boss. 

“Right away sir,” she replied. Mr. Cromwell walked out. She typed the two letters and the envelopes in about twenty minutes, and approached Mr. Cromwell’s office with the finished products. She knocked on his door.

“Come in,” came the answer from inside.

Slowly Stephanie opened the door and stepped inside, and as Mr. Cromwell signaled for her to come over to him, she approached him with the letters and envelopes. He took them out of her hands, and she sheepishly receded back to her desk in the waiting room.

A half an hour later, the phone rang, and Stephanie answered it, “John Cromwell, Attorney at Law, how can I help you?”

“Miss Green, can I see you in my office?”

“I’ll be right in sir” she answered.

When she walked into the office, Mr. Cromwell was standing, holding the two letters she had typed for him. There were red pen markings all over both of them. 

“Miss Green, do you notice anything about these letters?” 

Stephanie was silent, terrified. “When you make mistakes like these, this reflects badly upon me. This is unacceptable, I want these done properly.” 

Stephanie took the letters from her employer and quickly went back to her desk and retyped them. She was very careful this time to make sure there were no errors. 

When she returned them to Mr. Cromwell, he looked them over and said, “Much better, thank you Miss Green.” 

He then dismissed her. 

When the end of the day came, Stephanie thought to herself, “Wow, my first day of work.” 

She was very proud of herself for having actually gotten the job, and ruminated on the thought that she was a secretary. It just seemed so right, and Mr. Cromwell seemed such an impressive figure to be working for. 

Stephanie headed out to the mall, and got a nice new suit, navy blue with pinstripes, with a skirt like the other one she had. This one was smaller though, and fit her reasonably well, though it did make it painfully clear how lacking she was for anything resembling curves. At least it didn’t look sloppy though, like the other one.

The next morning, Stephanie had her alarm set properly and got up with enough time to properly shower, get dressed, and prepare herself for work. She looked at herself in the mirror in her sharp new suit and smiled, thinking how professional she looked. At 8:55 on the dot, Stephanie walked in the door of Mr. Cromwell’s offices, and began to make the coffee. She couldn’t remember exactly how he wanted it, but she thought she knew. 

Stephanie headed into Mr. Cromwell’s office with a cup of coffee. She put it down in front of him and was heading back to her desk when she heard from behind her, “Oh Miss Green? Can I see you for a minute?” 

She walked back towards her boss, who was sitting at his desk, the coffee in front of him. He took the coffee and very slowly and deliberately poured it on the plant on his desk. 

“I hope,” he said, “that this plant likes sugar in its coffee.” 

Mr. Cromwell looked up at her, 

“Because I don’t,” he finished. “But you already knew that, didn’t you?”

“Yes sir, I’m sorry sir.”

“Let me explain something to you here. I have expectations of my employees. I’m running a business here. I expect my employees to listen. For example, I thought that I told you to do something about your appearance. “

Stephanie looked down at the new suit that she was wearing. She had done something about her appearance. But obviously it wasn’t good enough. She should try harder, she thought. Clearly, there was something that she did not yet get.

“Come over here.” Mr. Cromwell commanded. S

he approached his desk apprehensively. “I see you have a lot of difficulty listening.” 

He looked her in the eyes for a brief moment in silence. “Put you elbows on the table.” 

She looked at him quizzically. “Did you hear me?” 

She bent over and put her hands on the table. He got up from his desk and walked around behind her. Stephanie felt her skirt being unzipped, and pulled down to her knees, but she was paralyzed with shock. SMACK!!! A moment of sharp pain ripped through Stephanie as Mr. Cromwell slapped her ass. A pause, and then…SMACK!!! She inhaled sharply, expecting the next blow, anticipating the feeling. But it didn’t come.

Mr. Cromwell walked back around to the table, sat down, and said, “You may go now.” 

Stephanie bent down, pulled up her skirt, and left the office. She was shaking. She didn’t know what to think, but she knew that she wasn’t at all upset, which rationally she knew she should be. She knew that she should quit, or call the police or something. As she walked towards her own desk in the reception area, she could still feel the tingling pain on her backside, but for some reason, she was reveling in it. 

***********

The following morning at the office went well. Mr. Cromwell seemed in relatively good spirits, though it could be hard to tell. A few clients came and went, all women, presumably from the class action case against the media companies. Around the end of the day, Mr. Cromwell came into the reception area, which was empty.

“Stand up Miss Green.” 

Stephanie stood up, confused. 

“What have you done to make yourself more presentable at work?” 

Stephanie was even more confused now. Cromwell saw her confusion and frowned. 

“You do understand, Miss Green, that as an employee of this firm, you represent its values.” 

Stephanie nodded in understanding. “Furthermore,” he continued, “as my secretary, it is you who is responsible for making the first impression upon the clients who walk inside this door—not I.” 

“I understand sir,” Stephanie squeaked out. 

“I don’t think you do,” her employer continued. “Today I am giving you your first paycheck. As a well-paid employee, I expect you to look healthy, not like the starved waif I see before me. I see a lot of potential in you, and I expect you to fill out that potential, emotionally, professionally, and physically.”

Stephanie had been staring at her feet awkwardly, but at the last word, looked up quizzically.

“Yes, physically. When my clients come in here, I want them to see in you, as my representative, my secretary, the robust health of this firm. Do you understand?”

“Yes sir,” came the answer from a scared and confused Stephanie. She didn’t understand, but she didn’t want to get her boss anymore worked up. Maybe if she just had a little while to think, she could make something of all of this. 

Mr. Cromwell approached Stephanie, handed her the check, and said, “I’m glad we understand each other. I look forward to seeing some changes around here.” 

Stephanie spent the weekend quite confused. She really enjoyed her new job, and was tremendously proud of herself for having stuck it out and actually begun a career. She dwelled a fair amount on Mr. Cromwell’s comments on Friday about her appearance. Did he think she was ugly? She didn’t think so, because what could he expect her to do about that. 

It seemed like he thought she looked sickly or something, because he made those comments about appearing robust and healthy. Stephanie knew she was very skinny, but she thought that maybe she could try exercising, maybe she’d appear healthier then. She made a point off jogging every morning during the weekend. 

Monday afternoon at work, Mr. Cromwell came into the reception room and asked Stephanie, “Have you been heeding my suggestion from last week?”

“Yes sir, I have,” Stephanie replied.

“And what have you been doing?”

“Well, I jogged several miles both Saturday and Sunday this weekend,” Stephanie answered.

Cromwell slowly shook his head and walked away. Twenty minutes later, a call came from Mr. Cromwell, requesting Stephanie’s presence in his office immediately. Disturbed, she went down the hall to the office. When she entered the room, Mr. Cromwell was sitting behind his desk.

“Miss Green, please close the door behind you.” The door was closed. 

Stephanie was standing in front of Mr. Cromwell, who was seated at his desk, legs crossed. “Very well. Please take off your jacket.” 

Stephanie obeyed, removing her sport jacket and laying it on the chair beside her. 

“And your blouse,” continued her boss. Stephanie was shaking, but she did not dare question him. She slowly unbuttoned her blouse and removed it. 

“And your skirt.” Stephanie shivered for a brief moment, unzipped her skirt from behind, and slipped it off her legs. She was standing in front of her employer in only her bra, panties, and heels. Stephanie saw Mr. Cromwell looking her body up and down, and shaking his head.

“Miss Green, do you know what I see in front of me?” 

A rather brisk shake of her head came as the answer. 

“I see in front of me a lot of potential, thus far wasted. I do not appreciate waste, especially in my office. I see a pretty face atop a bony body that screams insecurity and timidity. I see this body in front of me, and it does not comport with the kind of image I want to put forward.” 

Stephanie looked down at the ground in embarrassment. “There was a time in this country, a time I like to think of as the &#8216;Golden Age of the Secretary’ when a girl would dream of growing up to do the kind of work you are doing for me, and when that girl pictured the woman she wanted to be, that woman was voluptuous, feminine and strong.”

“I expect, Miss Green, that you will do something to remedy this situation immediately. My secretary should be a symbol of the health of this law firm. I will not be pleased if I see the current state of things persist, with no apparent effort made on your part. Do we understand each other?”

Stephanie had no idea if she really understood him. She certainly understood that Mr. Cromwell thought she was too skinny, but she had never imagined that gaining weight would be part of being a secretary though. And how much? But Stephanie’s boss was staring at her, and she was rapidly getting cold standing in his office in nothing but her underwear. 

“Yes sir, yes I understand,” was her answer, before she even realized what had come out of her mouth. 

“Good. That will be all then.” Stephanie quickly put on her clothes, and walked out of her employer’s office embarrassed, but also excited. Mr. Cromwell had said that he saw a lot of potential in her (and that she was pretty), and she was very eager to please him and be a good secretary. 

*******************

Stephanie went home that night and had the biggest dinner she had ever eaten. The problem was, she had spent the whole weekend buying health food, misunderstanding Mr. Cromwell. She ate a ton, but when she added up the calories, it was very little, even less than she normally ate. Stephanie examined herself in the mirror nearly constantly all weekend, and was very concerned that she looked very bony indeed. She stared at her ass and fantasized of a nice plump butt, jutting out from the rest of her body. That seemed impossible though, even if Mr. Cromwell believed otherwise.

The next day at work, Stephanie spent the morning worrying. Right before lunch, Mr. Cromwell called her into his office. She entered, half frightened, half excited. Stephanie no longer knew what to expect when she entered this room. Mr. Cromwell sat at his desk, looked Stephanie up and down, and told her to put her elbows on the desk. Stephanie bent forward, her little butt sticking out, waiting for what she knew was coming. Mr. Cromwell walked behind her and pulled down the rather loose slacks she was wearing. SMACK! Stephanie felt the force of her boss’ hand across her little ass. He whispered in her ear, “Next time I have to remove your pants, I want to find a lot more underneath. I expect to peel these pants off of you. Are we clear?” 

Stephanie groaned, and nodded. SMACK! 

“I said are we clear?” Mr. Cromwell said louder. 

“Yes!” Stephanie shouted out. Mr. Cromwell walked into a corner of the room, staring out the window. Stephanie pulled up her pants and went back to her station in the reception area. 

That night, Stephanie went out and bought as much snack food as she could. She had heard that the key to dieting was to not snack, so she figured that the opposite would be true as well. 

“If Mr. Cromwell wants ass, I’ll give him ass,” she thought with a smile. Picking up a candy bar, Stephanie smacked herself on her bony rear end, saying out loud, “I will be the best secretary he’s ever seen.” 

By Friday, Stephanie started to get worried. She felt like she had made no progress at all. Mr. Cromwell was going to be furious with her! She didn’t want to get fired, but she didn’t know what else she could do. All of her work clothes still fit fine, and she looked the same to herself in the mirror. 

Stephanie resigned herself to failure, but was unwilling to give up the fight nevertheless. The whole weekend through, Stephanie tried her hardest to fill her body out—to pack the pounds onto her behind that her boss had so adamantly demanded. Come Sunday night, Stephanie was sure that she had failed, that packing on pounds was not in her body’s playbook. She was crushed: she knew that she needed more flesh than her skinny body currently had. Stephanie went to bed very distressed that night. 

The next morning, Stephanie got up to get dressed after getting out of the shower. Reaching into the underwear drawer, Stephanie pulled out a pair of panties, and started putting them on. They felt weird, like they weren’t hers. They were too tight! Stephanie smiled, and for the first time in weeks felt genuinely hopeful. 

She started to put on the suit that she had bought when she first started working, the pinstriped one with the skirt. Pulling the skirt up her legs, she found it tough going to pull it past her butt—either her skirt had shrunk or her ass had grown, and she knew which one she preferred. Stephanie ran towards the mirror as quickly as her constricted lower body would allow her, and saw that her skirt was riding higher up than usual, and it seemed stretched around her behind. The difference was subtle, but Stephanie certainly noticed it. She gleefully set off for work.

Right before lunch time, Mr. Cromwell again called Stephanie into his office. He asked her to remove her clothes, except her underwear. Standing in her panties and bra, Mr. Cromwell scrutinized her physique with his eyes. 

“I see you’ve made some effort to improve your appearance.” 

Stephanie smiled. “But not enough effort.” 

Her face fell. Mr. Cromwell came up behind Stephanie, bent her over, and spanked her ass. Whatever little extra padding might have been there did nothing to lessen the impact. He say back down at his desk.

“Are your clothes any tighter yet?” Mr. Cromwell asked.

“Yes sir, a little.”

“Do you think you need new ones yet?”

“No sir, not yet”

“Very right. You will know when that time comes because I will tell you. Until then, I expect to you to retain the same wardrobe you have been wearing thus far.”

“Yes sir, I will sir,” came Stephanie’s reply.

“I am going to give you an extra food stipend, I expect you to make good use of it”

“I will sir, thank you.”

“All right Miss Green, that will be enough for today, you are dismissed.”

Walking back to her office, Stephanie realized that while she was upset that Mr. Cromwell felt that she hadn’t made enough of an effort to be his model secretary, she was excited that he had noticed her efforts. She was determined to try harder.

**************

Over the course of the next week, Stephanie worked harder than she ever had. Her secretarial work was hard, as business was booming, but the constant efforts to transform her body were even more challenging. By Sunday morning, Stephanie could see some fruits of her efforts. She had been eating constantly, and she noticed her clothes getting a little bit tighter. The suit skirt in particular had reached a very uncomfortable point, and her butt actually seemed to have an identity of its own, distinct from her back and legs. Was her bra getting a little tighter too perhaps? Stephanie wasn’t sure if that was her imagination, but at least she had gone from skinny to slim, and seemed to be doing something right.

Sunday afternoon, Stephanie was grocery shopping when it hit her. She was walking through the dairy aisle, and she noticed the heavy cream. How many calories, she thought, are in that pint? 28,000. That was incredible. If she drank that, she should gain about eight pounds, she thought. Stephanie bought several containers, and went home very excited.

Stephanie chugged down an entire container, sat for a moment, and then felt violently ill. She managed to avoid throwing up, but she had to lie down, and quickly fell asleep.


----------



## SkinnyToChubby (Dec 29, 2011)

The next morning, when Stephanie started getting dressed, she noticed that pulling up her panties was a real struggle; they were much tighter than they had been before. She also noticed a new choking feeling around her waist. Stephanie walked up to her mirror, and was shocked by what she saw. What had been a bony little rear a couple of weeks ago had filled out into a bona fide bubble but, bursting out of her tight little panties. 

Stephanie had definitely gained weight, and it had found its way everywhere on her body, though mainly onto her ass. Her breasts had a new fullness to them, and her bra was very tight. Her stomach too had a new softness to it that she had never associated with that area, and her panties cut into her little tummy, creating a tiny roll of flesh over the edge of the tight elastic waistband. 

Stephanie was getting excited, but a little scared—would she be able to wear any of her work clothes today? The only clean thing she had available was the suit she had bought when she first started work. She put on a button-down shirt that she would ordinarily wear with the suit, and she saw that it was noticeably more snug than usual, the buttons pulled taut around her thicker body. 

She pulled the skirt up her legs, which had definitely had a little bit more meat on them than usual, making them shapelier. The skirt had to be inched up slowly over the swell of Stephanie’s bigger ass. When she finally succeeded in putting on the entire outfit, it was clear that this was not the body for which the suit had been purchased. The skirt was riding much higher up than would perhaps be considered dignified in some circles, and it was pinching the extra flesh around her waist. The suit jacket could not be buttoned around Stephanie’s fuller chest, and the shirt’s buttons were showing some strain. It looked like this was going to be the last time this suit was worn.

Upon Stephanie’s arrival at work, she walked slowly to avoid tearing any of the precariously tight clothing she was wearing. She sat at her desk, eagerly anticipating the call into her boss’s office. Eventually, the call came, and she walked into the office at the end of the hall with butterflies in her stomach. Mr. Cromwell was waiting for her, hands folded on the table. 

“Come in Miss Green, come in.”

Stephanie walked on slowly and nervously, aware of the strain on her dress with every step she took. Mr. Cromwell smiled for a moment, and then took on a stern demeanor. He instructed her to remove all of her clothes except her underwear. Slowly the clothes came off, red lines visible where the waist of her skirt had been digging into her. Her blouse seemed to almost sigh in relief when removed from Stephanie’s blossoming figure. 

Clad only in her black bra and thong, it was clear to Cromwell that his secretary had begun an exciting transformation. Stephanie stood in front of Mr. Cromwell in only her tight panties and bra, which after a big lunch and morning of snacking were looking tighter than ever. 

Mr. Cromwell got up and walked around behind her, examining her. She felt him grab a butt-cheek, felt him knead the flesh, measuring its softness. Stephanie was getting very turned on. Now she felt her boss’s hands reach around her waist, gliding over the area where her stomach had begun poking over the thong’s waistband, and slowly moving back towards her hips. 

Cromwell pinched the fat that was beginning to accumulate on her sides, forming tiny love handles. As he toyed with this new softness, he whispered in Stephanie’s ear, “Miss Green, I’m very pleased with the progress you’re making.” 

Stephanie grinned from ear to ear. 

“However, I am highly displeased with the number of mistakes in the letters you have typed up for me this week. I expect professional-grade work from you at all times.”

“Yes sir,” came the nervous response.

Cromwell ordered Stephanie to bend over and place her hands on the desk. &#8216;Whack!’ Stephanie felt a sudden pain as her ass was smacked from behind. Her butt cushioned the blow a little, and she felt her fleshier behind jiggle a little with the blow. &#8216;Whack!!!’ Again, Stephanie winced in pain, then moaned in pleasure as her plumpened derrière quivered and shook. The sensation was an incredible turn-on, like her ass had started taking on a life of its own! She wanted more, she wanted to feel her body tremble. But it stopped. Mr. Cromwell told her to dress and return to her office. Stephanie caught her breath and did as she was told.

**************

All weekend, Stephanie found it impossible to stop thinking about that Monday’s events in her boss’s office, the feeling of her flesh quivering with every blow. She wanted that feeling again, she wanted more. She had been so skinny her entire life, she had never imagined how sexy it would feel to be a little bit bigger, a little bit softer. 

Stephanie began eating with a new vengeance, determined now both to please her boss and to please herself. A few extra eggs for breakfast, super-sized lunches, and giant dinners became normal, and there was never a snack far away. By the next Sunday, it was clear that some of the extra calories were sticking to her frame, filling out her developing figure. Her bust grew, her ass swelled, but now, for the first time, that was not all. 

Stephanie didn’t know what to make of it, but much of the food she was eating seemed to be sticking to her tummy area, causing her formerly flat stomach to start swelling into a little belly. At first, there was just a faint puffiness to her stomach, which Stephanie hardly noticed. After a few more days however, fat started accumulating around her waist at a faster rate. Her belly-button started sinking deeper into her stomach as she gained weight, and the fat began to form noticeable love-handles at her sides that peeked over the waist of her pants, hinting at her developing softness. 

Standing in front of the mirror in her underwear while getting dressed for work, Stephanie poked at her pudgy tummy and thought to herself, “I wonder what Mr. Cromwell will think of this. I hope he doesn’t mind.” 

Stephanie had gotten used to the weight she gained going to her bust and ass, and she had enjoyed her increasingly womanly figure. Now, however, she realized that with the recent fattening of her midsection, her stomach was looking undeniably chubby. With great difficulty, Stephanie pulled the ends of her slacks together and managed to button them, but she knew these pants had seen their final days. 

“Wow, is this me?” Stephanie thought to herself, as she saw how the bulge of her little belly protruded over her pants’ waistband and her love-handles defiantly asserted themselves at her sides. She put on a tight blouse, and there was an unmistakable outward curvature to her stomach pressing against the fabric, and when she lifted her arms up to brush her hair, her shirt rose up revealing a little bit of her soft tummy poking out. Stephanie was very self-conscious about the obviousness of her plumpening form and set out for work apprehensive of what the day would bring. 

At work, Stephanie was careful to move very slowly, as she was concerned that her pants were on the verge of bursting off her. The suit had all but had it with her growing body, and it was all bulges and straining fabric. Late in the afternoon, shortly before she was about to leave, Mr. Cromwell called her into his office. 

It was strange, she hadn’t seen him all day, and only knew that he was in the office at all because he had left a note on her desk saying that he was not to be disturbed. This had struck Stephanie as a little strange, so when she was told to report to her boss’s office, she went right away. 

Mr. Cromwell arose from his chair immediately when Stephanie entered his room, and he moved towards to the door to close it behind Stephanie. There was a shattered coffee cup on the floor, and he said to Stephanie, “I dropped that a moment ago, and I’m terribly busy; I was wondering if you wouldn’t mind cleaning it up for me.” 

Stephanie responded dutifully, “Not at all sir, I’d be happy to."

She walked over to where the cup lay, and bent over to pick it up. A quiet rip could be heard as the seam on the seat of her pants tore in two, exposing a few inches of her panties and her ass. Her panties, unable to keep up with the rapid expansion of her ass in recent days, had found themselves perpetually wedged into a thong, leaving the soft flesh of her rear to remain substantially uncovered and uncontained. Stephanie froze, blushing, as she felt two hands cup her half-exposed behind. 

“I see you’ve had a bit of a &#8216;wardrobe malfunction’ Miss Green,” came the voice of Stephanie’s boss from behind her. 

“Perhaps you have outgrown those pants?” he continued with a slightly mocking pleasure that could be heard in his voice. 

Furiously blushing, Stephanie turned around to face Cromwell. He looked her in the eye and said to her, “Could it be that my skinny little secretary is getting chubby? This can’t be!” 

Reaching around her and grabbing her butt, he remarked, “And yet, there’s this perfectly plump ass bursting out of your pants. I must be imagining things. Take off your shirt please.” 

Hands shaking, Stephanie did as she was told, slowly unbuttoning her tight blouse and dropping it on the floor. 

“Well look at this!” Cromwell reached out and grabbed the flesh poking out over Stephanie’s waistband and pinched her belly-fat in his hands. “I certainly can’t call you bony anymore. Look at this luscious, chubby little tummy of yours!” 

Stephanie tried to suck in her stomach, but the fat remained nonetheless and Mr. Cromwell’s hold on her pudgy belly did not let go. 

Cromwell leaned towards Stephanie’s ear and whispered, “Do you like this? Do you like your plump little tummy?” 

All through this, Stephanie was blushing, horribly embarrassed, but also she felt herself getting turned on despite that. 

“Take off your pants and put your hands on the table,” came the order from her boss. With only her panties and bra on, Stephanie’s round butt stood from her frame almost obscenely, as did her large breasts, and in between was the protrusion of the pot-belly that had not existed mere weeks before. Stephanie bent over and assumed what was becoming a familiar position. She felt a burning feeling of anticipation inside her, and she knew she wanted this more than anything. 

“Smack!!” The sound cracked through the room, and Stephanie moaned as she felt her chubby butt jiggle as it reverberated with the force of the blow. “SMACK!!!” An even stronger blow landed on the bare, soft flesh of her fattened backside, and this time she noticed the sensation of her plump tummy shaking and jiggling with the blow. It was the strangest, most sexual feeling to feel the fat on her belly quiver and shake, as if her stomach were somehow not quite attached to her body as it always had been. 

Stephanie moaned in pleasure, realizing that her body was not the same body she had lived in all these years. Cromwell tore down Stephanie’s panties, leaving bare the bulging globes of flesh of her ass, marked red where the waistband had cut into her soft flesh. Stephanie felt his dick slip in between her legs. 

As he began to thrust himself into her, Stephanie felt her boss reach around and grab at the soft flesh that had formed on her body in the past several weeks. The feeling of his fingers sinking into her cushioned hips and exploring the fat on her new pot belly was pure ecstasy. Stephanie heard her boss whisper to her, “You never told me Miss Green, how do you feel about getting chubby?” 

Gasping now, on the verge of orgasm, Stephanie replied, “I love every inch I’ve grown for you, every ounce of flesh that you have made me gain. I love it. And I want more.

(Continued in post 9 of this thread)”


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Dec 30, 2011)

Will you be able to continue this piece, it is most riveting. I wish secretaries were like this.


----------



## Joel (Dec 31, 2011)

any chance of for an epilogue once she becomes a model secretary


----------



## stuckagelover (Dec 31, 2011)

Great story


----------



## Ssaylleb (Jan 1, 2012)

i enjoyed reading this


----------



## SkinnyToChubby (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I don't have any plans to add more to the story (I considered it "done"), but I suppose anything's possible...


----------



## The Id (Jan 1, 2012)

I have to say, the thought of James Spader being a chubby chaser is a highly entertaining one!


----------



## Britt Reid (Jan 3, 2012)

(At the invitation and with permission of the original autor, who considered his work done, the saga of Sthephanie and John continues)

*Chapter 3 *

Attorney John Cromwell gloated with satisfaction at Stephanie’s apparent subservience to him, but he was overlooking one thing. Despite her demure manner and shy personality Stephanie was not dumb. She knew she was being abused and exploited. Her feelings were conflicted. They ranged from the hurt and outrage that her sensible told her were perfectly justified to a form of erotic enjoyment that compelled her to submit to Cromwell’s blandishments.

After some weeks of this internal struggle she determined that she needed to take control of her life. Her ally in this was her old college roomie and ongoing friend, Erica Hollings, a somewhat heavier girl who didn’t seem to have any trouble getting both respect and a relationship. In fact Erica’s boyfriend Bob Masterson made no secret of his preference for the beauty of larger girls. Outraged at Cromwell’s conduct the pair had devised a plan which Stephanie was now ready to set in motion.

Stephanie quickly pulled on her panties and sat down. Then she swallowed hard and set her jaw. “Mr. Cromwell, when I say I want more don’t misunderstand me. I’m not just talking about the size of my boobs and butt or even my belly. I also want to be accorded the respect I deserve.”

Cromwell’s smile faded.

Stephanie continued “I’ve been putting up with your exploitation of my body. Why? Because skinny or fat I’d not experienced real attention from any man and I craved change. I was tired of being a wallflower and so I’ve indulged your fetishes and even let you be turned on by my body. But from now things are going to be different. You’re going to have to play by my rules or you’ll not only lose your little compliant playgirl, you will wind up in jail.”

“Miss Green,” protested Cromwell, “what has transpired between us has been totally confidential. Surely you realize it would be your word against mine.”

“No, I don’t realize any such thing. You see, our last few encounters have been videocammed and last time I was wearing a wire. Everything, including what you just did, has been videotaped and recorded by a friend on a computer using wi-fi.”

Stephanie opened her top desk drawer and withdrew a cd. “You can play this to confirm my statement &#8211; it is only a copy. A friend has the original. I assure you today’s little seduction is on file as well and can be added easily.”

Color drained from Cromwell’s face. He could tell that Stephanie wasn’t bluffing &#8211; he knew that he had lost control of the game.

Stephanie’s voice softened. “Now, if you want to see me stuff myself with yummy food you can do it. Frankly I’ve come to like it. But you’ll do so by first giving me some money for a decent dinner dress, then you can take me to dinner out in public at the Black Angus or Charlie Brown’s. I may or may not bring some others along, but they’ll pay their own way. And that will be followed by similar invitations twice a week until I decide otherwise. 

“As for further physical contact, I’m not sure right now how I feel about it, but you will hereafter first secure my permission as to timing and nature before touching me personally or with anything. Are we agreed?”

Cromwell’s mind was racing. “Well, Miss Green, I’m certainly not averse to entertaining you, but you must understand that I am the employer and you are the employee.”

Stephanie stood her ground. “Employers are committing a felony called assault if the smack their employees. I could have you charged and convicted with the evidence I have. I’m offering to settle for a chance at developing a real relationship if you are truly man enough to go for it.”

With that she stood up, allowing her still bare growing gut and breasts to hang tantalizingly before the lawyer, who was weighing his options. 

“Why are you playing your hand in this way since you seem to have all the trump cards?” he inquired.

“I actually owe you thanks for getting me in touch with my body. The rubbing together of my thighs, learning the eroticism of stroking my own breasts, my awareness of the sensuality of my belly would not have happened without you,” she answered. 
She then continued after a pause, “But I am a human being, not a piece of meat you can manipulate like a sausage in a pan. Can you accept that?”

“Are you saying that you actually like me - or at least could?,” Cromwell stammered. 

“You can say I don’t really hate you and can forgive you your childish way of acting. I’m willing to give you a chance at being a gentleman. Why? Because I know I’m liking being fatter and men who are turned on by that are less common.”

Cromwell fished in his wallet and handed Stephanie a credit card. “Please don’t abuse it &#8211; I’ll pick you up at 6:00 for Charlie Brown’s. Is that acceptable?”

“Very much so, counselor,” Stephanie grinned. “I’ll look forward to your arrival. Remember, we may have company. I guess I have some shopping to do.”

With that Stephanie left the office to head for the mall. Once safely out of the building she looked for the van where Rica and Bob had been recording.

“Congratulations, girl.” Erica said. “I knew you could do it.”

“Yeah, you did well, but I still think the guy’s a total jerk,” complained Bob. “That little display was not really consensual and one step short of rape and we all know it. There are better behaved FA guys than this one out there, believe me. And what’s with this smacking business? I’ll cop to enjoying, even encouraging, Erica’s curves, but I’d never hit her!”

“That’s because you’re not one who considers others property.” Erica replied. “And I’ve no idea whether or not Cromwell can be won over to the light side. But if Stephanie wants to try then its her prerogative. We’re in this as supporters, not judges.”

“I know, I know,” groused Bob. “But I’m going to overboard on courtesy this evening just to set a good example &#8211; be ready for it.”

“Let’s see, that means cologne, opening the car door, pulling out my seat and acting interested in anything I happen to say &#8211; even if it totally bores you, right?” Erica joked.

“Just remember that you have to reciprocate on that last one,” grinned Bob, “Now go use this guy’s credit card and get Stephanie a super dinner dress.”

- - - -

“So what is it with you and Bob,” asked Stephanie as she and Erica drove towards the mall. “You’ve told me he’s an FA and you’re a BBW, but obviously there’s more to this than that.

Erica nodded. “He knows that like you I first got fat on a job, but it wasn’t to please my boss. It just happened and at first I didn’t notice, then I didn’t care and then I was just too fat and happy to bother.

“I was working after school arranging stuff and keeping inventory in a hardware store stockroom. It was from 4:00-7:00 and that meant a late supper. So I started fortifying myself with fast food before work. Before that I rarely had burgers, shakes or pizza in the afternoon &#8211; now it became a daily thing. We had some stretching and walking, but really it nowhere near used up the extra calories. 

“Soon my clothes were getting tighter but I had studies after dinner and was busy, so I ignored what was happening. In fact I started snacking at night too. The pounds kept on coming and by second semester I’d gone from a six to a ten. But I still wasn’t connecting the dots, even though my thighs were starting to rub together and I had to dust hem with talcum powder. 

“Well, graduation came and at the prom I was wearing a size 14 gown that barely contained my belly. My mom had to help me get it on. It barely zipped up in the back and it hugged every roll I had. But my date couldn’t take his eyes off me and we even made out a little. Although by then I was overweight I didn’t think or act like a depressed fat person. In fact, I didn’t yet consider myself actually even fat.

“My parents were letting me buy my own clothes and make my own decisions, so that summer I just let myself eat what I felt like and kept on growing. That’s why when we met in college I was already the porky one &#8211; and as you know it never especially bothered me.

“I didn’t have your independence of thought &#8211; or the money to buy clothes or food,” Stephanie observed. “But I know what you mean about legs. My thighs rubbing when I walk gives me a tiny little waddle that makes my cheeks jiggle a bit At the rate I’m going it won’t be long till my belly starts to sway too, just like you used to comment on.”

“Yes,” acknowledged Erica. “Fat girls need to avoid walking with an unattractive limping kind of waddle, like they’re fatigued and ashamed. It’s the hot swaying confident kind that mesmerizes guys and gets their attention. But that takes energy and a mindset that only comes from exercising and enjoying your body.”

Stephanie nodded. “Yeah, I’ve noticed some heavier people have to lean backwards, as if they’re afraid their belly will pull them forward and they might fall over. My belly already jiggles if I have on a tight outfit. I hope that if my tummy ever gets that big maybe my butt will be big enough to serve as a counterweight!” 

Erica frowned. “Getting that big would be a lot &#8211; more likely you’ll long before be faced with having to strengthen your back muscles or your spine can hurt. Just letting your back fat get thicker and bigger won’t help &#8211; that’s where those who are always sedentary mess up. If you like food and still want to have energy and be attractive to others exercise is essential.”

“So then as you got bigger your attitude shifted. What happened to cause that?” asked Stephanie, as she entered onto the freeway.

Erica took a deep breath and began sharing a story. “Another roomie in college, before you, told me not to worry about being bigger and related a story from an internet bulletin board she’d found. Seems this person was feeling rounder than they’d ever been before, even buying shapewear to hide it. She went to a wedding and apologized to a former boy friend for having put on weight. He was initially non-committal but later they found themselves together alone in this reception hall. He asked her to sit on his lap and she did. 

“Initially they didn’t do anything but talk. She was feeling like a sausage because of the shapewear, thinking it squeezed all of her fat into one area. Then it got quiet between them, he put his hand on her gut and stroked it, murmuring "I love your sexy little tummy!" 

“She was so embarrassed that he was playing with her "little tummy" but at the same time was feeling it was nice to be held there. After that she decided to enjoy her tummy and just be glad that it goes nicely with the rest of her curves! I decided right then to adopt the same position. ”

Stephanie nodded again. “And I’m following your example &#8211; I know Bob thinks the world of you. Whether John can learn from his example is still a question mark, and I know that. Bob may think I’m nuts, but honestly he does have some redeeming qualities. He really does care about the victims, errrr, plaintiffs In these class action suits we spend most of our time on. He could make a lot more in retainers doing other types of law.”

Erica didn’t reply. She understood what Stephanie was saying, but they’d arrived at the mall.

- - - - 

John Cromwell was struggling, as he had for years, with his feelings and insecurities. Mesmerized by the memory of Stephanie’s naked body and seeming invitation he regretted having been so bold. Now she had control and he wasn’t strong enough to deny her demands. But how could she, or anyone, understand the private hell with which he lived?

Even in elementary school he’d felt attracted to the chubby outcasts on the playground and tried to be friends - only to suffer rejection. Then in Junior High he’d tried again, only to be teased by his peers. So in high school and college he just hadn’t dated, making himself a social outcast because he couldn’t understand or deal with his feelings towards fatter females. 

Then he’d read articles characterizing fat girls as insecure, easy marks, eating to cover up insecurities and willing to be dominated &#8211; even craving to be for their own good. But until Stephanie he’d never had a relationship with anyone. His father had been old school, believing in the strap for both his spouse and children. But he knew this wasn’t acceptable or right in today’s society.

He felt his present situation wasn’t entirely fair. Whatever his errors of style he had helped Stephanie transition from being a shy bookworm well versed in test passing but not much else. Now she was a reliable employee conscious of her work quality. Instead of the $12 per hour he’d been paying her she was actually worth more &#8211; if he just could afford to pay it.

Sure, he’d used a strap in getting her to this level, which was more than was needed or even legal. But the results spoke for themselves. He definitely didn’t want to lose her after all his effort. But, as she had so cogently put it, after she’d successfully learned to fulfill his expectations was he man enough now to meet HER standards. The shoe was on the other foot! Had Perry Mason ever had such a dilemma?

Still struggling within himself he went home and got into his best suit. Then he topped at a florist sop and bought a corsage. He thought about a box of chocolates but demurred because he couldn’t have it wrapped. Shortly after 5:30 he was in the parking lot of Stephanie’s apartment complex, wary of the promised companions but hoping he and his secretary would have a new beginning on their first real “date,” dinner at Charlie Brown’s restaurant.


----------



## morepushing13 (Jan 4, 2012)

interesting piece going forward...can't wait for more


----------



## SkinnyToChubby (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you Britt, great addition. As you and I had discussed, it's a different direction than I would have taken it, but a great one in any event.


----------



## ShammyBoy (Jan 5, 2012)

Seems kind of counter to the original story.


----------



## cant (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah this new chapter seems totally foreign to the rest of the story and being a fan of the story (and film it's inspired by) I couldn't get into the add on.
Maybe add to it and have it as a stand alone story?


----------



## Rebel (Jan 20, 2012)

"Secretary" was the first movie where I thought Maggie Gyllenhaal was in any way sexy, but the way she wore that posture collar and yoke is still an extraordinary bit of cinematography! And now I can imagine her getting fatter as well. Thank you for this wonderful story.


----------

